

Doctors make virtual-housecalls in Hawaii, over webcam - gravitycop
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gP2ojTEgi2i8YqFtfKXW6gYIbG1AD95NFCT80

======
whalesalad
My startup is located here in Honolulu and I see those commercials all of the
time on TV. I always figured since Hawaii is always low man on the totem pole
that sort of technology was already in practice around the rest of the
country. Guess not! Pretty cool beans.

